# Motorhome stopping at non-sites



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I have to be in Oxfordshire on Sunday where I'm performing in a concert, and thought I would stay for the weekend in my new motorhome.

However, I have been rather shocked to find out that every official campsite in a 30 mile radius is completely booked out for the weekend, as it's a bank holiday.

I have spotted a large public carpark in Culham, near Abingdon, using my Ordance Survey map and Google satellite.

http://www.multimap.com/maps/?qs=ox14+4ne&countryCode=GB

Are there any rules to stop me staying over night in a car park? I can use the gas and the battery, and thus not need electricity, and I'm already full up with water.

Thoughts please?

Heather and Chloe woof woof


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Heather (and chloe) - most car parks would have signs to say no overnight sleeping or something like that, that is if they didn't have a height barrier. I know Oxfordshire quite well, but don't know that car park.  . How about Tesco at Abingdon?

Whereabouts do you want to be? Have you tried CL/ CS's (for CC & CCC members only)? There's a good CS at Moreton near Thame which we've used a few times, see the MHF database.


----------



## Steve1087 (Jun 29, 2009)

Just last weekend we were at Goodwins Ice Cream Farm Campsite at Weston on the Green which is north of Oxford and handy for the 2 park and rides (we used Pear Tree P&R).
Big field and basic facilities but they have a cafe and good ice cream. Might be different on a bank holiday but there were only 4 units on last weekend. Below is UK Campsite link for it.
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=9046


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Two suggestions -both in the MHF database under Abingdon:

Peachcroft Farm- a CL/CS

Rye Farm MH/lorry park ( this is authorised by the local authority as a MH overnight place) 

Tesco car park might well be OK- though it has height barriers in the centre to stop people removing the walkway canopy. The manager has his own motorhome and does park it there when he comes to work so might well be sympathetic.

G


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

HeatherChloe

I do not know if this site might be of use

http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/oxf.htm

Ian


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

HeatherChloe said:


> I have spotted a large public carpark in Culham, near Abingdon, using my Ordance Survey map and Google satellite.
> 
> http://www.multimap.com/maps/?qs=ox14+4ne&countryCode=GB


Heather I've just looked at your Google reference and the one you show is the Rye Farm car park in Abingdon ( on the Culham road) I mentioned above. It will be fine -ie legal- though you have to take a ticket and that was £7 last time I looked.

The only slight caveat I have is that it is a bit lonely and isolated and you sound like a woman on her own. There are boats moored across the road but you are behind trees and you can't see them. It's an HGV park as well but they have a separate area. Lock up well !

Where is your concert ? Could they not provide a corner for you ?

G


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Google for pubs that do food in the area, then look at their carpark on google earth. If you like what you see check their menu and any websites that have customer reports, if you still like the pub phone them up and ask if you can stop over, and presto hey you have a free nights stay when you buy a meal.

We were in a posh area of London last weekend for a family event, we stayed at a pub for 2 nights and at the hotel where the party was on the third night, they even let us fill up with water. And of course ou can have a drink and not have to drive home.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Jezport said:


> Google for pubs that do food in the area, then look at their carpark on google earth. .


_ Pubs ?! _ We don't have mere _ pubs _ in Oxfordshire ! We have wannabee posh restaurants and some will not even allow you to wash your hands for free...!

Good idea however and well worth a try.

G :wink: :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We are going to a concert on Sunday night.

I asked the venue owner if we could stay overnight in our MH - the answer "yes fine to stay over."

Problem solved - finding a campsite on a BH weekend late at night - not required!!


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, I think the plans to stay at the church / pub where I'm performing sounds best, and safest. 

Thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Camping*

I have just canceled our 2 pitch booking for Oxford Caravan & Camping Club, you could try them by phone (System shows fully booked).

We are staying at Banbury as my Tugger Brother would not stay @ Oxford without EHU. Bluddy caravanners he!

TM


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Out of interest - what sort of artiste are you?

We are Welsh Folk Dancers/Musicians.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> my Tugger Brother would not stay @ Oxford without EHU. Bluddy caravanners he!


 :lol: :lol: Yeah we have some tugger friends like that! :wink:


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there

Well as it happens, I went by the Clifton Hampden site (which was fully booked) and asked if I could have a pitch - and by chance, someone had not shown up! 

So I got in after all - which was just as well, since my leisure battery seemed to have run flat in just one week sitting outside my home! 

Heather


----------

